# ati-drivers / 2.6.1 - blad XFree86 [rozw]

## Tommm

Witam,

po raz drugi sprobowalem zainstalowac sterowniki ati i po raz drugi mam ten sam problem - Xy nie uruchamiaja sie  :Sad: 

mam R9000 i plyte glowna na nForce2 (Asus A7N8X); kernel 2.6.1; XFree 4.3.0; KDE 3.2

postepowalem wg tego: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=105524

krok po kroku:

1) cd /usr/src/linux (tutaj mam zrodla 2.6.1)

2) make menuconfig

3) <*> Enhanced Real Time Clock Support

    <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) 

            <*> NVIDIA nForce/nForce2 chipset support

    <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

{autor powyzszego howto pisze, ze mozna wkompilowac wszystko w kernela, zamiast jako moduly, pomijajac nastepny krok, czyli dodanie odpowiednich wpisow do /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6; tak tez zrobilem}

4) make && make modules_install

5) mount /boot i skopiowanie bzImage z /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot

6) reboot

7) emerge ati-drivers

 :Cool:  opengl-update ati

9) /opt/ati/bin/fglrxconfig i zgodnie z powyzszym howto -> Do you want to use the external AGP GART module? y (potem sprobowalem rowniez 'n')

10) reboot

11) startx - blad  :Sad: 

```
XFree86 Version 4.3.0

Release Date: 27 February 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.1 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 08 February 2004

   Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Sat Feb 14 23:09:27 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config-4"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) XKB: model: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "pl"

(**) XKB: layout: "pl"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

   XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

   XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

   XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,01e0 card 1043,80ac rev a2 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,01eb card 1043,80ac rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,01ee card 1043,80ac rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,01ed card 1043,80ac rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,01ec card 1043,80ac rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,01ef card 1043,80ac rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0060 card 1043,80ad rev a3 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0064 card 1043,0c11 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,0067 card 1043,0c11 rev a3 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,0067 card 1043,0c11 rev a3 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,0068 card 1043,0c11 rev a3 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,006a card 1043,8095 rev a1 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,006c card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0065 card 1043,0c11 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 10de,01e8 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 01:08:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 11f6,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:0a:0: chip 109e,036e card 1852,1852 rev 02 class 04,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:0a:1: chip 109e,0878 card 1852,1852 rev 02 class 04,80,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 1002,4966 card 174b,7197 rev 01 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 02:00:1: chip 1002,496e card 174b,7196 rev 01 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:8:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0202 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdf000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000dfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdd000000 - 0xdeffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI: (1:10:0) Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture rev 2, Mem @ 0xdc000000/12

(--) PCI:*(2:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 If [Radeon 9000] rev 1, Mem @ 0xd4000000/26, 0xde000000/16, I/O @ 0xd000/8

(--) PCI: (2:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 [Radeon 9000] (Secondary) rev 1, Mem @ 0xd8000000/26, 0xde010000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xd3ffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xdc001000 - 0xdc001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe00000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe1003000 - 0xe1003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe1002000 - 0xe10020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe1001000 - 0xe1001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe1000000 - 0xe1000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xde00ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdc000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xde010000 - 0xde01ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xdc001000 - 0xdc001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe00000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xe1003000 - 0xe1003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe1002000 - 0xe10020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0xe1001000 - 0xe1001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xe1000000 - 0xe1000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [7] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xde00ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdc000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xde010000 - 0xde01ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdc001000 - 0xdc001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xe00000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xe1003000 - 0xe1003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe1002000 - 0xe10020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xe1001000 - 0xe1001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xe1000000 - 0xe1000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [12] -1   0   0xde000000 - 0xde00ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0xdc000000 - 0xdc000fff (0x1000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0   0xde010000 - 0xde01ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0   0xd8000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d0ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 2.0.2

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 3.2.8

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) FireGL8700/8800: Driver for chipset: ATI RV250 Id (R9000),

   ATI RV250 Ie (R9000), ATI RV250 If (R9000), ATI RV250 Ig (R9000),

   ATI RV250 Ld (M9), ATI RV250 Le (M9), ATI RV250 Lf (M9),

   ATI RV250 Lg (M9), ATI RV280 5960 (R9200 PRO),

   ATI RV280 Ya (R9200LE), ATI RV250SE Yd (R9200SE),

   ATI RV250 5C61 (M9+), ATI RV250 5C63 (M9+), ATI R200 QH (R8500),

   ATI R200 QL (R8500), ATI R200 QM (R9100), ATI R200 QT (R8500),

   ATI R200 QU (R9100), ATI R200 BB (R8500), ATI RV350 AP (R9600),

   ATI RV350SE AQ (R9600SE), ATI RV350 AR (R9600 PRO),

   ATI RV350 NP (M10), ATI R300 AD (R9500), ATI R300 AE (R9500),

   ATI R300 AF (R9500), ATI R300 AG (Fire GL Z1/X1),

   ATI R300 ND (R9700 PRO), ATI R300 NE (R9700/R9500 PRO),

   ATI R300 NF (R9600 TX), ATI R300 NG (Fire GL X1),

   ATI R350SE AH (R9800SE), ATI R350 AK (Fire GL unknown),

   ATI RV350 AT (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AU (Fire GL T2),

   ATI RV350 AV (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AW (Fire GL T2),

   ATI R350 NH (R9800), ATI R350LE NI (R9800LE), ATI R350 NJ (R9800),

   ATI R350 NK (Fire GL unknown)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:00:0

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:2:0:0) found

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

When reporting a problem related to a server crash, please send

the full server output, not just the last messages.

This can be found in the log file "/var/log/XFree86.0.log".

Please report problems to xfree86@xfree86.org.
```

niestety moja wiedza n/t linuxa jest na tyle ograniczona, ze nie mam pojecia co z tym zrobic  :Sad:  (gentoo uzywam dokladnie od tygodnia)

Bede wdzieczny za podpowiedzi, albo wskazanie co zrobilem zle.

ps. mam nadzieje, ze dlugosc mojego postu nie bedzie problemem  :Confused: 

pozdrawiamLast edited by Tommm on Mon Feb 16, 2004 11:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## spect

Config X'ow masz dobry ?

----------

## Tommm

wydaje mi sie, ze tak - uzywajac fglrxconfig ustawilem wszystko tak samo jak wczesniej przy xf86config, a reszta opcji - default...

update:

zrobilem wg tego: http://odin.prohosting.com/wedge01/gentoo-radeon-faq.html

czyli wszystko tak samo, poza tym że wylaczylem Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) w kernelu i dodalem fglrx w /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

z tego co widze, gentoo nie ma problemu z zaladowaniem tego modulu; tylko ze nic sie nie zmienilo - problem ciagle ten sam...  :Sad: 

----------

## Tommm

ok - rozwiązałem problem wpisując do XF86Config-4 odpowiednią wartość BusID  :Very Happy: 

bash-2.05b$ glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: Yes  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

